# New Log Splitter Does anyone know this company



## damato333 (Nov 19, 2011)

I found this log splitter online called All Wood Log Splitter. From what I can see from the pictures on their website this log splitter will hold up against a Timberwolf. Thier prices are reasonable and all of the bigger models come standard with log tables and log lifts. Has anyone bought a log splitter from these guys? If so I would like to hear what you think of it. Their website is allwoodlogsplitters.com


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not own one but i looked I see a Honda GX, 16 GPM pump,log lift,High speed tires,looks well built what's not to like?


----------



## damato333 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have two sides. One side of me looks at the website and I can't help but love everything about these awesome log splitters. But on the other hand the guy that makes these log splitters builds these one at a time. So before he starts building he wants a $4,500 deposit. And I'm guessing this is for parts and labor. Then he wants the rest on completion. I've never heard of this company so I'm afraid of shelling out $4,500 and getting nothing. I live in Pennsylvania and this guy lives in Michigan. So the only time I'm going up there is to pick the log splitter up.


----------



## iowa (Nov 19, 2011)

They sell on eBay also. I wouldn't be scared off by a down payment. If they're cheaper and just as nice as the timberwolfs than why not go for it? They look nice.


----------



## 3fordasho (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice looking splitters. I'll have to add them to my short list for consideration. Currently got the splitter bug and am looking at anything from the iron& oak commerical with 4-way / log lift to timberwolf, built rite, and split right. Seems insane to consider $5k and up for a splitter but they hold there value well and I don't mind spending on well built equipment.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 21, 2011)

They look nice, but seem very expensive.


----------



## damato333 (Nov 21, 2011)

Compared to tractor supply or home depot they are very expensive. But compared to Timberwolf or Built-Rite this log splitter is very reasonable. There splitters come standard with a lot of the features that other companies charge for. I just ordered mine so in a few weeks I'll put some pictures up.


----------



## iowa (Nov 21, 2011)

damato333 said:


> Compared to tractor supply or home depot they are very expensive. But compared to Timberwolf or Built-Rite this log splitter is very reasonable. There splitters come standard with a lot of the features that other companies charge for. I just ordered mine so in a few weeks I'll put some pictures up.



Awesome. Which one did you purchase?


----------



## damato333 (Nov 21, 2011)

The oak series. I compared it to a timberwolf and the stats of the splitter fall between a TW-5 and a TW-6. I really like how strong its made.


----------



## 3fordasho (Dec 5, 2011)

damato333 said:


> The oak series. I compared it to a timberwolf and the stats of the splitter fall between a TW-5 and a TW-6. I really like how strong its made.



I'm expecting a full review when you get a chance ;-) Seriously though, after pricing out a TW-5 at a local dealer (north of 10K with log lift and table grate) I am really interested in your experience with All Wood.


----------



## TFPace (Dec 5, 2011)

*Sharp*

Looks like this guy builds a fine machine!


----------



## damato333 (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel the same way as you did after looking at timberwolf. I would love to get a timberwolf. Cause timberwolf has a very good reputation for building a very good splitter. The only thing that was stopping me was the price. Just the stock TW-5 is just as much as fully loaded All Wood. I'm still waiting for them to finish my log splitter. He should be able to finish it with in a week or so I'm hoping. But once I get I'll put up a full review of everything I hate and everything I love.


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kinda local 40 miles out in sticks from my house Seen him on Craigslist aout a year ago never talked to the guy or anything does seem like a well built splitter I do like the fact that he seems to include the "extras" that most other charge for. If hes anything like anyone else from the Ida and Maybe area (not a joke 2 largest towns out that way) out there good honest people Hey when your out there their is a large Cableas store good time take the kids good for a couple of hours of walking around nice full size Elephant mount Moose mount and in store trout pond with trout and great walk thou fish aquirum if our in to that kind of stuff


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 25, 2011)

damato333 said:


> I feel the same way as you did after looking at timberwolf. I would love to get a timberwolf. Cause timberwolf has a very good reputation for building a very good splitter. The only thing that was stopping me was the price. Just the stock TW-5 is just as much as fully loaded All Wood. I'm still waiting for them to finish my log splitter. He should be able to finish it with in a week or so I'm hoping. But once I get I'll put up a full review of everything I hate and everything I love.



Did you get your splitter yet? I have talked with Bobby a couple of times and am really considering pulling the trigger on an oak series myself. Would love to hear what you think though. He said he was going to post some video of the oak series but he has not done it yet. Not sure how I like the pillow block bearing on the log lift. Seems like a weak point to me. We have a local guy selling timberwolfs 5 minutes from my house now. Went and looked at them. They are nicely built. But the non disappearing 4 way wedge is a deal breaker for me. Seems like to much screwing around when you can just lower it out of the way and keep going.

Tom


----------



## damato333 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be going to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations. Eagerly waiting for your report.

Tom


----------



## iowa (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet. What an awesome Christmas gift! Post lots of detailed pics please and a good write up on how it all works!


----------



## RAMROD48 (Dec 25, 2011)

damato333 said:


> I'll be going to pick it up tomorrow



How much?


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 25, 2011)

Depending on if he added any options it should be around $7K

Tom


----------



## damato333 (Dec 27, 2011)

I picked up the splitter yesterday. I got home after dark so there was no time to test it out. But today I was able to split for about 2 and half hours before the rain made it miserable. I was able to split a cord and half. We were diffinitely not going full speed and it is going to take some time getting used to having three levers. Once we get comfortable with the log splitter I think we can split a cord an hour. There are a couple things I would change. I wish there was wire mesh on top of the log lift cause if you have a log that juts out it can rip the log lift off. I don't like how at the end of the log lift the square tubing is open. It would be nicer if the log lift valve was separate so you don't confuse it between the two other valves. For now that is the only things I didn't like. The first thing I liked was that the splitter is heavier and wider than normal splitters so it never jumps around when your driving. I drove with this log splitter for six hours. I springed for the electric start. The electric start is very nice to have but it is not neccessary. Today I split with the four way and six way wedge. I have no complaints about either the four way or six way. The six way does shred the wood a little but when your trying to get the highest production possible you can suffer a little shavings for getting done quicker. It splits great and it never struggled. Once you see this splitter up close you can tell it is made with quality. Overall I really like this splitter and other than the stuff I already said there is nothing at all that I would change. Bobby is the owner of All Wood Log Splitter and hes a really nice guy and he'll answer any questions or concerns that you have. I'll try putting up pictures in the next few days. If you do end up buying a splitter from All Wood Log Splitter tell Bobby that you heard about him from Lou Damato.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations, looks like a very well built machine, I'be surprised if you can't split more than a cord and hour. We're doing that kind of volume with two guys and a regular style hydraulic splitter with a 11hp and a 16 gpm pump. My guys average a cord every hour and ten minutes, they hustle, have two machines going have done ten cord 10-12 cord several days with both going. I'll bet you get a lot faster once you run it awhile. Especially with a 6 way. It looks like it will last forever.


----------



## damato333 (Dec 27, 2011)

The only real problem I have is the levers. Everytime I went to touch a lever I had to take a second and ask myself is the right one. Thats why now after the fact i would've liked the log lift valve seperate. I'm going to figure out someway of labeling each lever.


----------



## damato333 (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 214073
View attachment 214074
View attachment 214075
View attachment 214076
View attachment 214077


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2011)

That is a NICE looking splitter! Can I ask how long the slide is on the push plate? Looks to be around 12 inches or so? Yea. I'm drooling


----------



## damato333 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by the slide.


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Beatiful machine I want one  I see one item that is of possiable concern The 3/4 hose that feeds your splitter valve first handle closest to the beam inspect that fitting in the pictures looks to be crimped wrong see how it flares/bubbles out the fitting was not all the way in the die when the hose was crimped. that is the pressure hose form the pump correct? If it is you may want to see if the manu. will replace that hose thats the last thing you coming apart I have had it happen to me under a truck 1/2 line luckly enough not in dirrect contact but still soaked all way head to toe including some in the boots ( not fun ) Maybe its the way it appears in the pictures shadow etc ( picture 3 I think ) No nocking the machine, operator etc. just a saftey issue thats all. Have a good one


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2011)

damato333 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by the slide.



I was wanting to know the length of the steel plate that rides on the H beam. In others words, where the 5 big bolts are.


----------



## damato333 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guilty1. I will definitely look into that cause I do not want hydraulic fluid all over me.


----------



## damato333 (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevin in ohio I think it is somewhere around 12 inches


----------



## damato333 (Dec 29, 2011)

Guilty1 I really appreciate you pointing that hose out. I'm going to have to take care of it in someway.


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 29, 2011)

What is the purpose of the notch in the front wedge? Never seen that before. The pictures on his website do not show that either.


----------



## cornraker (Dec 31, 2011)

T. Mainus said:


> What is the purpose of the notch in the front wedge? Never seen that before. The pictures on his website do not show that either.



It is to keep the log from riding up on an angle until its vertical or in some awkward position while your splitting it. A very important feature IMO. Would most likely be a deal breaker for me. I'm in the market for another splitter and this is one thing I look for. I have the Rayco. Real heavy duty machine but certain things are poorly designed. Split Right splitters have a wedge that angles down and in, accomplishing the same thing. The All-Wood one has that notch which does the same thing. Its good.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 31, 2011)

But wouldn't you miss that odd piece of wood popping off and hitting you in the nuggets ?? :msp_confused:


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 31, 2011)

*Splitters*

I have two 20 ton and a 30 ton log splitter two wrappers two winches on my tractor and electric splitter table and don't have $5000.00 plus in all of them. Later


----------



## damato333 (Dec 31, 2011)

CRThomas said:


> I have two 20 ton and a 30 ton log splitter two wrappers two winches on my tractor and electric splitter table and don't have $5000.00 plus in all of them. Later



Me an my 67 year old dad can do close to a cord an hour. You must of had a few coupons from Home Depot to get that deal. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## damato333 (Dec 31, 2011)

cornraker said:


> It is to keep the log from riding up on an angle until its vertical or in some awkward position while your splitting it. A very important feature IMO. Would most likely be a deal breaker for me. I'm in the market for another splitter and this is one thing I look for. I have the Rayco. Real heavy duty machine but certain things are poorly designed. Split Right splitters have a wedge that angles down and in, accomplishing the same thing. The All-Wood one has that notch which does the same thing. Its good.



That notch definately does its job.


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 1, 2012)

*Reply*



damato333 said:


> Me an my 67 year old dad can do close to a cord an hour. You must of had a few coupons from Home Depot to get that deal. I'm really happy for you.


 my 2 20 tons come from Ramsplitter in Rockford IL. My manor built the 30 ton. I have a Hudson wrapper and my manor built a copy of it. He built my forks for my tractor for some steel and a case of beer. Purchased they would cost about $700.00 dollars. I was always wondering about changing the direction of the splitter if it would stop that ride up when splitting big stuff later damato


----------



## damato333 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRThomas said:


> my 2 20 tons come from Ramsplitter in Rockford IL. My manor built the 30 ton. I have a Hudson wrapper and my manor built a copy of it. He built my forks for my tractor for some steel and a case of beer. Purchased they would cost about $700.00 dollars. I was always wondering about changing the direction of the splitter if it would stop that ride up when splitting big stuff later damato



What is your labor costs?


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 1, 2012)

*Reply*



damato333 said:


> What is your labor costs?


 I work buy my self now I let all the help go when I stop selling bulk. I can buy a rank already cut in to 16 inch chunk for $20.00 to $60.00 I split it to my customers size wraps it the way they want it. I only sell and buy Ash. I turn a rank in to $500.00 to $600.00. I work a little in the morning check my venders out after noon am home buy 1400. I don't normally work week ends. Info on wood drying I call a fellow at 1000 told him I need a rank of Ash chunks he delivered it at 1500. I checked it to see percent of moister cut green 40 to 50 percent split it put it in my shop at 64 degrees with the big fan on this morning at 0500 the wood was all under 25 percent. I check the ends the middle I was suprised. I always let it it go for a least 3 or 4 days. I checked it with three different meters. It has to be right I know the sap is down. But I guess we live and learn. Later Damato.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 1, 2012)

damato333 said:


> The only real problem I have is the levers. Everytime I went to touch a lever I had to take a second and ask myself is the right one. Thats why now after the fact i would've liked the log lift valve seperate. I'm going to figure out someway of labeling each lever.



The knobs on your levers must screw off. Maybe you can find a colored replacement knob to identify the lift. Once I had a old rider lawnmower I got cheap with the knob missing off of the shift lever. I took a golf ball and drilled a hole into the ball a bit smaller than the threaded lever end. That allowed me to screw the golfball onto the threads. You could always find a orange golfball and do the same thing I did. Happy new year, great looking splitter.


----------



## damato333 (Jan 1, 2012)

reaperman said:


> The knobs on your levers must screw off. Maybe you can find a colored replacement knob to identify the lift. Once I had a old rider lawnmower I got cheap with the knob missing off of the shift lever. I took a golf ball and drilled a hole into the ball a bit smaller than the threaded lever end. That allowed me to screw the golfball onto the threads. You could always find a orange golfball and do the same thing I did. Happy new year, great looking splitter.



Thats a good idea.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 1, 2012)

damato333 said:


> Thats a good idea.



I would change the lift knob to a different shape, perhaps just a fatter rod shape. That way you know by feel if you have the lever you want.


----------



## owbguy (Jan 20, 2012)

any updates on this splitter? I'd love to know how you like it now that you've had more time to use it. Have you gotten used to the lift lever yet? Anything you can add to this thread concerning the quality and function of the splitter?
I'm considering getting one of their splitters and there is not a whole lot out there on the company or the product since they are new, so anything you can add at this point would be beneficial to me (and other prospective purchasers). Bobby seems like a great guy to deal with.
Lastly, do you like the 2-stage wedge? Timberwolf uses a single stage wedge and the wood seems to come off easier. The 2-stage wedge seems to leave some wood partially split and stuck in the wedge. Anybody else have any comments on this feature?
Thanks,


----------



## damato333 (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the splitter a lot. All Wood Log Splitters might not be right for everyone but I like my splitter. With log splitters like All Wood Log Splitter or Timberwolf it definitely turns into a two man job. Guys that are coming from a horizontal/vertical, will think this is a disadvantage but you split so much more that its no comparison. I have gotten used to the levers. It was a little unusual coming from a horizontal/vertical and only having to worry about one lever but I finally got comfortable with it. The quality of this splitter is just as good as Timberwolf. It is way better than anything you buy in the big box stores but that is not very hard to beat Bobby puts only Prince valves and Prince cylinders on his splitters. He also uses Honda engines(I love the Honda engine). He also has an option to put an electric start on and I don't think Timberwolf has that option but I might be mistaken. At the end of the log lift I would've liked to have the square tubing closed cause I keep getting crap in it. I also would've like mesh wire on top of the log lift. Bobby is definitely a guy to do deal with. He will answer any questions you have. And he stands behind his product. I'm not sure what you mean by the 2-stage wedge. If you mean that the 4 or 6 way wedge on the All Wood is set back farther from the single wedge. And on the Timberwolf the wedges slide on the single wedge. When I was first looking at All Wood I also noticed that and I was some what worried about that. Some wood does get stuck in there but I found two ways to solve it. First way to avoid wood getting wood stuck is that you push the wedge lift a couple of inches down. So if wood does get it stuck I just lift the wedge lift and usually it comes out. If the wood doesn't come out then I just put another log in there and push the first piece out. It has worked out for me so far.


----------

